# bbq guru question



## jdh8707 (Aug 1, 2012)

at the moment i have a 22.5'' wsm that i run with the 'party Q' (6.5 cfm) and i love it! but im getting ready to purchase another wsm and obviously, i want another guru. my question is, should i buy another party q or upgrade to the digiQ with the 10 cfm fans and control both cookers with the one unit?

and has anyone used the 10 cfm fans on the wsm? 
Thanks


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 6, 2012)

I couldn't tell you but we'll see if anyone else has some experience with them.


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 6, 2012)

I run a 10 cfm on my WSM and never use the whole thing.

Most of the time it runs half open.


----------



## jdh8707 (Aug 6, 2012)

yeah thats the answer ive generally come across. i think ill just stick with the party q. although i wish i could run it on a seperate power source than AA $$ batteries.


----------



## schmedleyp (Sep 11, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!

I just ordered the BBQ Guru Digi Q DX2 from Firecraft (cheeper the going through the guru company and free shipping)

I have a pork butt marinating in Mojo, and I just can't wait...I won't sleep for the next couple nights.


----------



## jdh8707 (Sep 11, 2012)

thanks for the welcome!!

i ended up ordering the digiQ with the 10 cfm fan. and i love it on my 22.5. so now i run tye party q on my 18.5 and it works great as well. 
im goin to do a couple butts this weekend myself and cant wait!! what are you marinating with? injections? and what kind of rub are you goi  to use?


----------



## dward51 (Sep 11, 2012)

When I bought my DigiQ II for my 18.5" WSM, I also bought a 10cfm fan.  No problems, and you can always throttle it down by closing the fan damper as needed.  Been using mine for 4 or 5 years and would highly recommend one to anybody with a WSM.  About as close to set and forget as you can be.


----------



## schmedleyp (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a carolina grill offset, and I ordered a Digi Q with the 25CFM fan.

I have the butt marainating in Goya MOJO, which is sour orange juice, garlic, oragano, and cummin.

I will then rub it in my own rub and smoke it with my Venturi smoke generator. Should be a nice weekend!

I will try and capture it on my Ipad and show it on the forum!


----------

